# Natural Scrub python home, What do you think?



## elise_x (Feb 17, 2011)

_Hiya,_

_This is my Scrub python's home, the water dish did get filled up before my Scrub went in _

_The substrate, a mixture of loose coir &beech chips(would luck better with orchid bark) with a variety of moss &wood pieces






Fix branch into place &place in water bowl_
_



_

_



_

_Put a fake plant in_
_



_

_



_

_



_

_Then introduce the new owner _
_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_



_



_

_



_

_



_

_Any advice, tips or questions welcome _

_regards, elise x_


----------



## crikey (Feb 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Any advice, tips or questions welcome [/QUOTE]
start saving your money to buy him/her a much large enclouser lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol if only they stayed that size. Snakes grown pretty quickly so I'm mot sure if that enclosure will last long...


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 17, 2011)

Now x that by 100


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 17, 2011)

By the looks of it he's already developed the typical scrubbie temperament.
Just a heads up in case you don't know scrubbie's get huge and are generally fairly snappy.

Very nice enclosure though .


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats not a bad looking setup, normally not a fan of fake plants but they seem to work well in this case, good work


----------



## crikey (Feb 17, 2011)

oh yer nice scrubby bye the way


----------



## ryanrumler (Feb 17, 2011)

you need a double garage by the time hes finished growing aha


----------



## Chicken (Feb 17, 2011)

Build a big shed and make it look as natural as this, then its impressive! No just kidding this is a great job it looks unreal.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not the kind to make judgements Elise_X but I must admit some concerns about your choice of python. I hope you've done you research. 
That being said your set-up looks attractive and your python is beautiful.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 17, 2011)

Im sure when he purchased the python he understood the size it grows to and how to look after it


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

You're correct Reptilerookie.

Elise_X - my apologies, I didn't look at your profile first. My mistake.


----------



## elise_x (Feb 17, 2011)

_Hiya,_

_I did plenty of research before getting him and I understand exactly what I've gotten in to lol_

_He is my little baby_
_



_

_



_

_



_

_I am hoping to get him quite tame with regular handling _

_regards, elise x_


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 17, 2011)

looks great, natural, but you'll have to throw most of it out the fisrt time it urates, you might try to find a better substrate for the enclosure floor, still keep all the fake plants that you can easily clean, just something to think about, if you only have 1 python the upkeep is easy. becomes a hassle when you have a few snakes. beautiful scubby btw...


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

So what species is this guy?


----------



## elise_x (Feb 17, 2011)

_Hiya,_

_He has been in there a couple of weeks but its fine with the mess and quite simple to clean with bio-active substrate _

_He is a morelia amethystina_

_regards, elise x_


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2011)

elise_x said:


> _I am hoping to get him quite tame with regular handling _
> 
> _regards, elise x_


 
I've heard it's not so much when they're young that you have to worry. More when they get big and then decide one day they no longer like you. I hope this doesn't happen for you though. He's a beautiful snake


----------

